Ask HN: Where is WordPress heading in 2018? How's it evolving? - mgos
======
stephenr
Given that they just patched a bug caused by their insistence on using their
own bullshit string futzing "prepared statements", I don't think "evolve" is
the right term.

Stagnate maybe?

~~~
mgos
Interesting. What do you think WP will be like in the coming years even if it
is stagnating?

~~~
stephenr
Maybe lookup the definition of stagnating.

